# Problem mit htaccess Datei..was ist falsch ?!



## xtratz (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich verwende mod_rewrite um Dateiendungen von PHP in HTML umzuschreiben.
Leider scheint es ein Problem zu geben.

Wenn ich die htacces in meinem Verzeichnis habe dann kann ich Dateien mit der Endung HTML nicht aufrufen obwohl Sie vorhanden sind. Erorr 404.

Was kann an dieser htaccess falsch sein?:


```
RewriteEngine	on

RewriteRule     admin                      - [L]
RewriteRule     includes                     - [L]

RewriteRule ^s([0-9]+)_index.html$ index.php?shop=$1&%{QUERY_STRING}
RewriteRule ^s([0-9]+)_(.+).html$ index.php?shop_ID=$1&%{QUERY_STRING}

RewriteRule ^kat_(.*).html$ artikel.php?xPD=$1&%{QUERY_STRING}
RewriteRule ^kat_([0-9]+)_([0-9]+).html$ artikel.php?xPD=$1_$2&%{QUERY_STRING}
RewriteRule ^kat_([0-9]+)_([0-9]+)_([0-9]+).html$ artikel.php?xPD=$1_$2_$3&%{QUERY_STRING}


RewriteRule ^([0-9]+)_(.*).html$ p_info.html?products_id=$1&%{QUERY_STRING}

RewriteRule ^buy_(.*)_([0-9]+).html$ artikel.php?xPD=$1action=buy_now&products_id=$2&%{QUERY_STRING}


RewriteRule	^(.+)\.html(.*)$	$1.php$2	[L]
```

Gruss und Danke


----------



## skuegler (9. Dezember 2005)

Morgen, 
ich verwende auch dieses mod. Allerdings habe ich einmal gelernt das man immer eine Bedingung definieren muß und diese dann mit einer Regel ändern kann. 


```
# Beispiel für Sitemap
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI}          sitemap-([a-zA-Z0-9äöüÄöüß]*)\.html$
RewriteRule ^sitemap-(.*)\.html$    index.php?action=sitemap&letter=$1

# the help page
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI}          help\.html$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$                  index.php?action=help
```

MFG
Sven


----------



## xtratz (9. Dezember 2005)

Danke Dir.
Die htaccess scheint ja prinzipiell ok zu sein.

Lokal mit XAMPP und WinXP funktionierts Sie ja.

Nur auf dem Server nicht.
Es erscheint immer eine weiße Seite.

Was kann das nur sein.


----------

